# Accuair VU4 leak/repair



## dom4130 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hello guys I have Question for those who have accuair unit VU4. 

When you empty your tank does your car goes down? When I do it the rear bags goes empty as well. That's wrong right? Is it mean the income valves to rear bags are not closed property? 

The a lot.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

That is the correct way that this valve block operates. It requires backpressure on the solenoid valves from the tank to keep them closed. if the tank pressure is lower then the bag pressure, air will leak through the valves and the bag pressure will equalize to the tank pressure


----------



## 96mk3gti91 (Feb 10, 2009)

I plan on placing check valves between the tank and manifold to prevent this. So if it bothers you than it may be the route for you as well


----------

